# Live plants



## titch1286 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi new owner here. What sort of live plants are safe to put in the enclosure? That are also safe to eat too. Thankyou


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 16, 2018)

titch1286 said:


> Hi new owner here. What sort of live plants are safe to put in the enclosure? That are also safe to eat too. Thankyou



Spider plant in mine. Get the tortoise table app to see the good bad and maybe plants for your tortoise


----------



## Emptysea (Sep 18, 2018)

I have a spider plant in mine and my tortoise doesn’t eat it.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 18, 2018)

@Yvonne
@Maro2Bear

You help would be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Chasen (Sep 19, 2018)

Emptysea said:


> I have a spider plant in mine and my tortoise doesn’t eat it.


Same here


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 19, 2018)

Plants that do well in low light and warm and humid conditions are what you need, as well as tortoise safe. The best choices I use are:

Boston Fern
Pothos 
Spider Plant
Prayer Plant


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 19, 2018)

I also use spider plants and pothos.
Spider plants offer shade and pothos grow very, very fast.
But still, one must be prepared to replace a plant or two regularly.
Tortoises don't respect aesthetic landscaping.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 19, 2018)

One thing i used to do was dig misc “tufts” of grass (roots, stalks, blades) of misc grasses, weeds, etc and plant those in our Sullys enclosure. Easily replaced, good to munch. Others have mentioned the modt common. You can get pretty creative with various grasses and the other plants....and your tort will help prune.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Nov 25, 2019)

A lot of plants are good in tortoises enclosures. if you don't want a tortoise to eat a certain plant, place it outside the enclosure but near the enclosure.


----------

